# Sticky  Hunting/Fishing licenses for every state



## DaleM

Here a link to buy your licenses for every state. You can order most on line and print them out. Also order them to be sent. 


https://www2.wildlifelicense.com/


----------



## ARGEE

Some States Will Not Sell U A Hunting License Until You Take A Safety Course..found That Out Before I Went To Wyoming For A Pronghorn Hunt


----------



## DaleM

All you need is your number off your Ohio course or any other states course. Some states make you show it before you p/u you licenses.


----------



## HookUpFishOn

If you lose your OH course card, are you able to get another one issued, or do you have to do the class again? Haven't been able to find mine in a long time.


----------



## Darwin

HookUpFishOn said:


> If you lose your OH course card, are you able to get another one issued, or do you have to do the class again? Haven't been able to find mine in a long time.


Call 1-800-Wildlife and they can get you taken care of.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Thanks for this link Dale. I just bought my TN license from it & now I'm heading to the Cumberland River!


----------



## DaleM

Brian, I get most all mine from it. The only one I can't yet is my canada licenses.


----------



## CM Sackett

Good link. It would have come in handy when I was preparing for Alaska last Sept.


Sackett


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200

Dale,

Go to each Provence's Ministry of Natural Res. Or Fish and Game's web site. They'll have links for getting licenses.

Worked for Ontario, Nova Scotia, and Quebec has the same but I don't read French. 

Also in the next year or two. Ontario will start making non-residents get there sportsmen card. 

Jim


----------



## BigDog68

DaleM said:


> Here a link to buy your licenses for every state. You can order most on line and print them out. Also order them to be sent.
> 
> 
> https://www2.wildlifelicense.com/



Thanks DaleM for the link, It will come in handy for future trips. If you don't mind, I'll post it on the NAFC Ohio Chapter site also. Thanks again. Denny


----------



## Mark09

Great link, Thanks.


----------



## big red

in michigan you have to have a hunter safety card from your state or michigan if your birthday is after a certain date purchase and a sportsman card.once you buy the sportsman card it is good for all licenses as long as you don't loose your number.once you purchase a hunting license,you don't have to show proof of a safety course again.the only thing you may have to worry about is if you owe back child support.if i remember correctly , ohio is going to this next year and will linked to a multi-state system to stop you from buying licenses if you owe.


----------



## gilliesGirl

how much is a hunting license in west virginia?


----------



## snake69

Not a hunter, but I see a lock coming real soon!!


----------



## M R DUCKS

HuntNfishregs.com


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Darwin said:


> Call 1-800-Wildlife and they can get you taken care of.


This is correct as long as it was relatively recently. When I thought mine was lost I called the number and they said they don't have records from 30 years ago readily available. I would have to retake my test at the local headquarters.

I found my card shortly after and made a couple copies.


----------



## jarhead70usmc

how do you do that Air Force if you are young enough to have been GOD FATHERED IN back when this hunting course was devised


----------



## lawrence1

Still got mine.


----------



## 5card

Thats great


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Found out this past year some western states require out of staters to of passed the course in the last certain number of years. So definitely check well ahead of time before planning a hunt because it can be extremely hard to find an open course in Ohio anymore.


----------

